# Hi, i may have Diabetes, so many questions?



## EllaRose71 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi I think I may be Diabetic


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi Ella, welcome to the forum....
Looks like you have the classic symptoms & more importantly already have D in the family. One think I would initially suggest (even though the medical community frowns on this) is to get a test meter, will probably have to be self-funded but the SD Codefree from Amazon appears to be the cheapest self-funded option.


----------



## EllaRose71 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi Martin, thankyou for your welcome.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 31, 2017)

EllaRose71 said:


> we only live once, don't we, so I might as well make the best of it.


With an attitude like that I'm sure that you will get this under control in no time. Attitude is an critical, yet underplayed, aspect of our daily management.


----------



## EllaRose71 (Jul 31, 2017)

Thankyou, that's good to know.
Ella


----------



## Amigo (Jul 31, 2017)

EllaRose71 said:


> Hi I think I may be Diabetic. I have been told I was pre-diabetic last year.
> I have done the symptoms test on here and I have a few symptoms that I have had a couple of months, thirsty, frequent needing the loo even at night, blurry vision at times, tiredness and itchy skin, and I am also overweight. (the penny has finally dropped that I need to see a Dr).
> According to the symptoms test my risk factor comes out high with a probability of being Diabetic. Also my 2 sisters are Diabetic.
> I made an appointment with a Dr for tomorrow afternoon.
> ...



Welcome EllaRose. I think you're pretty much expecting a diabeties diagnosis but the GP will probably want to do a Hba1c blood test which doesn't need to be fasting. A level over 48 signifies diabetes. If there isn't a phlebotomist at your surgery, you'll probably be sent for a blood test. It's unlikely a urine test would be used unless you suspect a UTI. They sometimes use the dipstix to detect glucose but it has to be over about 10 before it registers so of little use. Sometimes a random finger prick test is done so best to be tested at least 2 hrs after eating. I'd be surprised if it was done this way however. The doc will certainly want to know your symptoms.

You may not get the diagnosis tomorrow but wishing you well and I think you already know what needs to be done and have a positive attitude towards it. Good luck.


----------



## stephknits (Jul 31, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, glad you found us.  Take a notebook and pencil with you to your appointment and write down any questions you have.  I would ask what tests are being done and write those down - even if they don't make a lot of sense at the time.  
Best of luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## EllaRose71 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi Amigo,


----------



## EllaRose71 (Jul 31, 2017)

Thankyou Steph, I didn't think to take a note book, but I will now.
Ella


----------



## Ljc (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi Ella Rose, welcome.  It's good to hear that you have an appointment with the gp tomorrow, please let us know how you get on. 
Yes you'll need to have a blood test done, possibly not tomorrow though.  

As you were diagnosed pre diabetic last year, its best to self test your BG (blood glucose) if they won't provide you with a glucose meter, the SD Codefree meter that  Martin mentioned is the cheapest one to self fund. It's test strips are around £7 for 50 where high street bands are £15 to £30 , so a huge difference, it's a perfectly good meter , all meters have to conform to certain standards.  
It's Available directly from Homehealth or Amazon .you're entitled to claim VAT relief, we use the mmol/l measurement in the uk. 
You'll need to buy more test strips and 1 box of lancets as they only provide a few in the starter pack. 
Homehealth 
http://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
Amazon 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B073WHN...fm-21&linkId=cb802524a5a272370a22a66f9d54406e

Also Have a read of. Test review adjust by Alan S.
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html . 

Ask as many questions as you need to ok


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello to Ella.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 1, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Aug 1, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Ella.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Ella and welcome to forum. Hope your appointment goes well. We're all here to lend help and support whatever the outcome.


----------



## Radders (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Ella
I hope your appointment is helpful. Please come back and tell us how you got on.


----------



## EllaRose71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Wow, so many new welcomes.  Thankyou to all of you for your welcomes and much needed advice.


----------



## Grogg1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Welcome and blooming GP.  I went to GP last November for 3 things.

Small spot on my neck that had been there a couple of months - I suspected sebaceous cyst.
My daughter told me I had symptoms of diabetes - weeing at night, a lot!!
My BP had previously been on the high side but was told I had white coat syndrome.
So GP looks prods, pulls etc. at lump and confirmed it was a sebaceous cyst , harmless and best left alone as it wasn't noticeable.  She rolled her eyes when I said my daughter thought I had symptoms of diabetes but said they would do a blood test and finally took my BP and said it was fine.

Two days later after having blood test same GP rang me to say I was definitely diabetic (I was 117 diabetic level under 48) and there was a prescription waiting for me for Metformin and an appointment on the Monday with diabetic nurse.

Three weeks later the harmless, unnoticeable cyst on my neck came to life.  It grew massively and I had to have antibiotics to reduce infection.  Two weeks later still growing, still infected (GP measured it this time with a tap measure and was over 2cm) and people politely asking "what's that on your neck".  Second lot of antibiotics and on Xmas day it burst!!  Then in January they cut it out and I now have an inch long scar from the minor op to remove it.

Three month check up after being diagnosed with diabetes blood pressure was excellent not just "fine" so tackling my diabetes helped my BP.

Agree with others and even if you are still pre diabetic, self testing can help you avoid getting a diagnosis of  full blown diabetes.

So I'm glad I "bothered" the GP!!!


----------



## EllaRose71 (Aug 1, 2017)

That sounds like a nightmare situation,


----------



## Grogg1 (Aug 1, 2017)

EllaRose71 said:


> That sounds like a nightmare situation, glad you bothered the Dr and got it all sorted eventually.
> I think this bothering of Dr's is a must when we get instinctive about our body.
> Ella



I think our NHS can be amazing but from experience not overly happy with GP service.  Almost 30 years ago my mother was told she had "empty nest syndrome" after repeated visits to GP.  We could see something was wrong and in desperation took her to A&E and it took them 30 minutes to establish something was seriously not right and - turned out to be advanced colon cancer, too late for treatment.  25 years later, different surgery and my sister told same thing by her GP when she made repeated visits.  It took a locum called out as an emergency to realise something seriously wrong and sadly a month later she died of a brain tumour.  On the positive side my first routine screening picked up early and treatable breast cancer.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Ellarose & another warm welcome to our friendly & supportive forum. I acknowledge that you have been given really good advice above - however I can recommend a book which can be bought from Amazon for approx. £10. which will be helpful to you - its called the CARB & CALORIE COUNTER. It has over 1700 food illustrations and also a section relating to when eating out. There is also a pocket size book which is handy to keep in a handbag or pocket if you're going out for a meal. It's a book I refer to and hope you'll find this just as useful in your endeavour to maintain low bgls (blood glucose levels). Please don't ever think you are alone as you have our collective support here on this forum. Take care - good luck and do please stay in touch as to your progress x


----------



## pav (Aug 1, 2017)

Unfortunately I found some or a lot of doctors don't know much about diabetes or want to know about it or the knock on effects. From memory I was pretty ill before officially diagnosed and was in a bit of a mess. It was only when work intervened and a diabetic there checked my levels and work managed to get an appointment with a doc that I was diagnosed. I had seen the docs a few times about being unwell, even in recent years it's ones own determination to get things sorted out that I was partially listened to.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello Ella Rose, welcome to the forum (again) 

I didn't get any symptoms, I never ever want to drink. I have to make myself. Weird!


----------



## EllaRose71 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi everyone.


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 2, 2017)

Oh Ella, what a time you've had - thank goodness for a sensible receptionist! I won't repeat the good advice already given, except to say you are always welcome here to chat, rant, ask for (or give ) advice, talk about food/anything else you like!

People here are very knowledgeable, and I've learned that GPs don't often know a B from a bull's foot, but that the information given here has been invaluable to me. Keep us updated - all the best to you.


----------



## goosey (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi All
Ella sorry you have had a horrible experience  but may i ask you about this itching? is it just in the nether regions?  i have always suffered from a dry scalp, i have shampoo on script but just lately its really doing my head in (excuse the pun)  but its just my scalp and its soooooo dry, wonder if this anything to do with the diabetes ? mine is well controlled and my results were brilliant


----------



## EllaRose71 (Aug 2, 2017)

Thankyou Pie Marten and goosey.


----------



## Grogg1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Thrush is indeed an issue with undiagnosed diabetes.  I had it under my breasts and treated it with sudacrem which cleared it up and stopped the itching.  Since sorting out my diabetes it's gone away. 

I also take high dose Vit d (I buy from US as higher dose ) I originally bought it for my hubby and daughter who both have a tendency to outbreaks of eczema and it clears it up.  I recommended to a friend for her son as he too had eczema outbreaks and found it cleared it up with him too.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 3, 2017)

You could also try Lanocaine cream externally - its fast acting for that 'itch'.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 3, 2017)

A bit of warmth and sugar can help along any infection. Diabetes has no regard for age. Indeed, if an older lady presents with such symptoms the first thing you would check for is diabetes.


----------



## goosey (Aug 3, 2017)

EllaRose71 said:


> Thankyou Pie Marten and goosey. After just being here for a few days I already realised what a great community this is, that's why I felt confident to write my last post, embarrassing as it was to admit the itchy side of my symptoms.
> Yes, thank heavens for lovely receptionists. I just hope when I was briefly a Dr's receptionist that I made a difference to someone's life like she did with me. Actually thinking about it, I remember that I forced a trainee Dr to go and see a patient at home who had just come out of hospital after having her 2nd Caesarean section, he wanted her to come in with a toddler and a new baby but I made him feel guilty, so he went to see her.
> Goosey, yes just the nether regions. I think I read with undiagnosed diabetes that thrush is a factor in some people, it allows yeast to flourish or something.
> I booked a hair appointment to cheer myself up for tomorrow, looking forward to being pampered for an hour or so.


Thanks, i was ill about 18 months ago with hiatus  hernia and was on losts of medication and had constant thrush is my mouth, but no where else, had to have a medicine type treatment , i was DX diabetic end of march and my results at my 3 month check were brilliant, my BG sits around 5.3 unless i try rice like i did last week but can safey say i wont be again, but the constant itching of my scalp is not only annoying me but annoys hubby too


Grogg1 said:


> Thrush is indeed an issue with undiagnosed diabetes.  I had it under my breasts and treated it with sudacrem which cleared it up and stopped the itching.  Since sorting out my diabetes it's gone away.
> 
> I also take high dose Vit d (I buy from US as higher dose ) I originally bought it for my hubby and daughter who both have a tendency to outbreaks of eczema and it clears it up.  I recommended to a friend for her son as he too had eczema outbreaks and found it cleared it up with him too.


I also take vit d but prescribed by the doctor as my readings were very low(1600 a day) and folic acid, but only thought you took that if you were pregnant


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 5, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum Ella Rose.  A friend of mine was diagnosed with diabetes and had no problems with thrush, in fact, no problems at all so it came as a shock on a health check. I on the other hand many years ago had a few bouts and I was checked for diabetes and was not.

I was diagnosed pre-diabetic last year and sent on a diabetes prevention programme for a year which is due to end in November this year.  I am quite shocked at your GPs surgery quite honestly not taking blood tests especially after a pre-diabetes diagnosis.  My GP was going to do another test in one year but has not done so yet as the diabetes prevention people are doing the hba1cs at the moment.  I do feel that anyone at risk of diabetes should be checked on regularly to make sure they have not developed it.  Thankfully, one of our GPs has a special interest in diabetes and I ended up seeing him because the GP I normally saw was on leave.  Both of the GPs were concerned though and re-tested me. 

I do hope you get things sorted out soon.


----------



## EllaRose71 (Aug 6, 2017)

I feel I will get better care from her.


----------



## PaulFromAspull (Aug 7, 2017)

EllaRose71 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have had a quite a tearful day so far! I think everything got to me suddenly as well as frustration at 2 pharmacies.
> Amongst the symptoms I have is constant itching, the Dr told me yesterday to get some Thrush cream, so today 2 different pharmacists said _I was too OLD for Thrush cream!_ (apparently i should be under 62, or 64 depending on which pharmacy I saw!)
> I said my Dr had told me it was Ok for me, but one said Dr's don't know the age groups.
> So I went back to the Dr's surgery and saw the receptionist, I was both embarrassed and so frustrated by my experience that I ended up crying._ She was sooooooooo lovely_, told me she knew what it was like as she is diabetic herself. She wrote a note to my own Dr. marked as urgent asking for her to write a script after her surgery had ended and said she would ring me when I got home, which she did and told me the prescription was at my local chemist awaiting collection.  I feel much happier now.



Hi Ella, and welcome to the forum.  I'm a newbie too but after reading your thread, I wanted to give my twopennorth about my experience with thrush and its treatment, and the chemist.  Ever since being diagnosed, once every few months I'll get a flare up in the nether regions and had always treated it by applying the cream.  Then I found out about the oral medication.  I bought it at a small chemist in the centre of town the first time, just asked for it, handed over the money, took the pill, and was clear in about 24 hours.  The following time, (the last time thankfully!) it was worse, so, despite the embarrassment (everyone knows everyone here), I went to my local chemist here in my rural little village, asked for the oral pill, and was about to pay when the cashier asked, "Is it for your girlfriend?" to which I truthfully replied, No, saying it was for me.  She wouldn't sell it to me!  Apparently it's only licensed for sale to women for treatment of thrush, so as a man, I couldn't buy it.  Amazed, I went to the town centre chemist and was sold the pill immediately by the same woman who sold it me last time, actually the pharmacist.  When I queried the licensing thing, explaining what had happened, she agreed that it's true, "But," she said, "I think that's a stupid rule so if a man comes in I tend to mishear him about his girlfriend."  She then smiled and told me she hoped it felt better soon!

So yeah, Ella, that, or something akin to that, may have been why you were refused.


----------



## Robin (Aug 7, 2017)

Apparently Thrush is less common in post menopausal women, so symptoms may be of something else, so they want you to check with your GP rather than buy it over the counter. I discovered this when I was trying to buy some generally for my holiday first aid/medical bag. However, my local pharmacy will usually sell you some if you say the doctor recommended it, even if you don't have a prescription. If what we read about CCGs expecting people to buy off-prescription medicines themselves is true, this is going to become more and more common, I expect.


----------

